# Not my dogs, but OMG!!!!



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Have you EVER???? :headbang:


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

ROCK OUT!!!!! I love the mohawk head pieces sooo cute : )


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG... I would LOVE to have those Mohawks....and the little 'blue jean' outfit...... sooo cute!


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Aww they look cute but so miserable


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

The one on the left is absolutely adorable...lovin' the Doggles LOL


----------



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

this literaly made me laugh out loud


----------



## Hichi (May 22, 2011)

Sorry to be a wet blanket but why would anyone do that? Ok, perhaps for a bit of fun for a party but even then only if the dog doesn't mind and these poor Chi's don't look happy about it at all  

Please tell me they were left alone outside while their owner went into a shop?

Edited to add: I meant "_weren't_ let alone outside" not _were_ haha I'd never want a dog to be left outside!


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Dunno if they were left outside but if they were --> Never leave your chi outside a shop as Chihuahuas get stolen SO OFTEN!! Just search the forum for "stolen" you'll see how much!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG that is soooooo funny & cute!! hehehe Those would be the best Halloween costumes EVER!


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

Poor things.


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

That is totally cute! Rock on! :glasses7::headbang:


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I can't tell from the pictures if they love it or hate it. But mine would have clawed it off if they hated it. So I would guess they don't mind too much.  
Anyway, I think it's hilarious.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't think they'd sit around posing if they hated it.

Clothes aren't #1 on any chi's priority list really, but those seem well behaved. Mine thrown tantrums if they don't want to wear something.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't get why people are so bent out of shape over this???? Have you never dressed your chihuahua up in clothing? Ninja hates wearing clothes but will pose for pictures when I dress him up for Xmas and Halloween or even just for fun. Clothing is not torture for a dog If people seriously believe that I honestly think they own the wrong breed. 

I thought it was hilarious


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i dont think their ccomfortable


----------



## Hichi (May 22, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I don't get why people are so bent out of shape over this???? Have you never dressed your chihuahua up in clothing? Ninja hates wearing clothes but will pose for pictures when I dress him up for Xmas and Halloween or even just for fun. Clothing is not torture for a dog If people seriously believe that I honestly think they own the wrong breed.
> 
> I thought it was hilarious


Umm not sure who you're saying is "bent out of shape about this"?

As I said in my post, I think that for a fancy dress party or whatever yes its fine but even then only if the dog likes it. These dogs do not look happy about it 

Also your comment about people owning the wrong breed, hahaha yes because small dogs were bred to be dressed up, right? :roll:


----------



## Miinerva (Jun 10, 2011)

Hm...Dont think those dogs look all that happy about it. I wonder if they can even move properly? Sure they look cute, put a smile on your face but still...i just have a very difficult time understanding why some people want to put their dogs in costume. For a haloween party or the like sure if the dog don't mind it. Sure, when it is cold outside i put a pullower on my chi, but not for the attention it will bring but because i dont want him to get sick. I can accept a cute "dress" or cool west or something but this is over the top if you ask me. In general i think this is a sad seight and I also beleive it is this kind of behaviour that gives chi's and chi-owners a bad reputation of being..."silly" to put it mildly. I mean, one of the first questions i got when bringing Locco to the office was "You're not gonna dress him up in costumes are you??" followed ba a look pretty much saying "you are an air head if you do".

Gosh i feel like i am complaining a lot. Bet you by x-mas or haloween all of a sudden i post a pic of my two little once all dolled up in god knows what


----------



## Hichi (May 22, 2011)

Miinerva said:


> Hm...Dont think those dogs look all that happy about it. I wonder if they can even move properly? Sure they look cute, put a smile on your face but still...i just have a very difficult time understanding why some people want to put their dogs in costume. For a haloween party or the like sure if the dog don't mind it. Sure, when it is cold outside i put a pullower on my chi, but not for the attention it will bring but because i dont want him to get sick. I can accept a cute "dress" or cool west or something but this is over the top if you ask me. In general i think this is a sad seight and I also beleive it is this kind of behaviour that gives chi's and chi-owners a bad reputation of being..."silly" to put it mildly. I mean, one of the first questions i got when bringing Locco to the office was "You're not gonna dress him up in costumes are you??" followed ba a look pretty much saying "you are an air head if you do".
> 
> Gosh i feel like i am complaining a lot. Bet you by x-mas or haloween all of a sudden i post a pic of my two little once all dolled up in god knows what



Totally agree with you there. Its sad but true that most of us are branded silly or air-headed because we own a Chihuahua. I hate that our gorgeous breed is not taken seriously!


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i think they all look adorable.

as for dressing up a chihuahua, it's all down to the dog.
if they're happy about it, why not? 

for example, two of my three dogs love wearing clothes and one hates it.
so i dress them accordingly and appropriately.
Stottie will run to me when he sees me pick up his jumpers or tees and will jump around with excitement till i dress him. 
and as far as my girl Atticus is concerned, the prettier and frillier and outfit is, the more she likes it. once dressed, she will strut around like a model. 
Diefie, is the confirmed nudist who has a double coat so he doesn't feel the cold as much as the other two. come winter even he is happy to have a jumper or coat on to go out.

just my tuppence


----------



## Miinerva (Jun 10, 2011)

Sure, if the dogs is happy it's ok. I guess i am just more of a "let dogs be dogs and don't give them human charachteristcs" kind of a girl. Not saying it is wrong, i just dont understand it and i do beleive it is many times the dressing up the dogs in "costume" that makes people frone upon Chihuahuas as well as their owners. I totally admit, i have a sweather for my Chi as well and i am working on knitting him a few for the comming winter. But again, they have a purpose, to keep him warm. There are a lot more dog clothes for small breeds such as Chi's than you ever see for larger dogs (even though it do excist) and i can't help but wonder if that is not owed to the fact that we tend to put human values and charachteristics in to our dogs, which very easily turns a small breed like a Chi in to a baby or a toddler, hence all the frills. It's a Billion dollar buiseness. As long as no harm is done to the dog and as long as the dog is happy there is nothing wrong with it but i can't help but to think that the dressing up shown in the photos in this post is taking it too far. It is done to please the humans and not the dog. Thta is the difference.

But it is a good thing we are all different. WOudl be a boring world if everyone was thinking the same


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Hichi said:


> Totally agree with you there. Its sad but true that most of us are branded silly or air-headed because we own a Chihuahua. I hate that our gorgeous breed is not taken seriously!


So true! I love chihuahuas because I think it's a beautiful breed, they have a small dog big attitude package, their eyes are always so kind, etc. I just love them for the breed they are. 

But when I tell people I'm getting a chihuahua soon, I get a raised eyebrow, or "oh my gooood that's so stereotypicallll" 

It annoys me! Yes some celebrities made them more famous, but that doesn't mean I'm an airhead/celeb wannabe/fake person. 

Sorry about my rant but i've been getting it so much lately!! I'm sure a lot of you can relate!


----------



## Miinerva (Jun 10, 2011)

♥ Marabou ♥;850068 said:


> So true! I love chihuahuas because I think it's a beautiful breed, they have a small dog big attitude package, their eyes are always so kind, etc. I just love them for the breed they are.
> 
> But when I tell people I'm getting a chihuahua soon, I get a raised eyebrow, or "oh my gooood that's so stereotypicallll"
> 
> ...


I am totally with you! I am getting sick of all the comments i am getting for having a Chihuahua. Just the first time i brought him in to work...my soon to be (if she does not drop her attitude) ex friend, didn't even look at him and simply said..."you are not planing on keeping IT are you?!" in an angry voice. She had no clue why he was in my care even. And i am so tiered of people saying, "its not a dog, its a rat" or similar comments. Mind you though, Chihuahuas are probably more DOG than many people can even handle. Its not the size. Sure, i never thought myself i would have a Chi. I always wanted a bigger dog, like a Vizla or Rhodesian Ridgeback. But i dont judge any dog because of its breed and i never judged anyone for having a Chi, or any other small breed. If i would see anyone treating their dog like it is a baby, dolling it up, putting it in a purse or doing baby talk with it, different story. I don't judge but i firlmy beleive its not good for the dog in the long run. Well, some dogs are ok with it but i think it is important that the dogs know who the Alpha is and there can only be one...ME. Ask my two dogs and I am sure they will not agree..."We are sooooooo the boss over mummy. She tries sometimes but then we just put on our cute face"

Ok...that was my rant


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

haha! That just made my day
EPIC


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

I would love to know where to get one of those headpieces... any ideas?


----------

